# Genesis frame sizes



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

I have a Genesis day one and its a 56 frame. The dimensions on their website are now S, M, L, XL. Medium has a seat tube length of 530 and a top tube 559. Large is 580 top tube and 550 seat tube. 
Im 5' 11" and wondered what the equivalent to a 56 is now, medium or large


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2016)

Which model?

They have the geometries on the website I think

Have you measured the equivalent parts on your bike? So you can compare?
Or ask a genesis dealer? Better still go sit on /ride one in the probable size?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

I downloaded Genesis brochure and did more of a detailed comparison

Day one disc 2015:
Top tube: 560
Seat tube: 560
Head tube: 155
Wheelbase: 1026

2016/2017 Equilibrium discs
Top tube 56/58 frame: 559/580
Seat tube 56/58: 530/550
Head tube: 160/180
Wheelbase: 1016/1032

I have very slight toe overlap on my day one so looking at the 56 frame and a shorter wheelbase I would have significantly more overlap, correct ? And both bikes been shorter would give a more upright riding position which surprised me as I thought the day one would be the more upright commuter geometry to the Equilibrium. Can anyone shed some light on how these dimensions will make a difference ? Stupid thing is that the brochure lists frame sizes in cm but online it's all small,medium,large ?????
Reason for asking is there are a few dealers with Equilibrium 20's on offer at £899 and just wanting to get an idea of this new sizing as I may have to order online with them being limited stock of sizes. Local to me only has a medium with mudguards in the offer but I'm thinking the large would suit more


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2016)

Measure the top tube length on your bike then look at the top tube length on the bike sizes online amd pick the size closest to your current bike


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> Measure the top tube length on your bike then look at the top tube length on the bike sizes online amd pick the size closest to your current bike



Sorry, should have said the day one disc is my current bike. The 56 Equilibrium is the closest top tube length but 30mm shorter seat post. The issue I have is dealers are not selling them in cm frame sizes but in medium or larges etc. So was looking to see if anyone had said medium or large and could say if it's a 56 or 58 and so on.


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2016)

You can tell by looking at the geometry and measuring your bike. The size label usually comes the top tube or seat tube

Best, go sit on them at the least. Better test ride...Evans good for that if they sell


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> You can tell by looking at the geometry and measuring your bike. The size label usually comes the top tube or seat tube
> 
> Best, go sit on them at the least. Better test ride...Evans good for that if they sell



That's the reason I'm asking, like I said, I'm looking at last years bikes and local dealers have limited stock of some sizes so trying to find out what's what as I may have to buy online.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Sorry, should have said the day one disc is my current bike. The 56 Equilibrium is the closest top tube length but 30mm shorter seat post. The issue I have is dealers are not selling them in cm frame sizes but in medium or larges etc. So was looking to see if anyone had said medium or large and could say if it's a 56 or 58 and so on.



When I'm buying a bike I take very little notice of seat tube length, I go on top tube tube length, 30mm isn't much, just over an inch, sounds like the 56 is your closest, though you might need to check how much seat post is showing, you might need to sit on one just to be sure,


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> When I'm buying a bike I take very little notice of seat tube length, I go on top tube tube length, 30mm isn't much, just over an inch, sounds like the 56 is your closest, though you might need to check how much seat post is showing, you might need to sit on one just to be sure,



Think I have found a link on web that lists a medium as 54, large 56, xl 58 but think best option is to try find a local dealer with one in still or the new 2017 as geometry is same and look on frame for size sticker and try it out. If 56 is a medium though, 900 quid for the Equilibrium 20 is a bargain


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

Dropped freeborn a mail as they have both in stock so a quick look they should be able to answer query. I don't understand why Genesis work in 'cm' frames sizes and dealers use Small, medium, large


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Think I have found a link on web that lists a medium as 54, large 56, xl 58 but think best option is to try find a local dealer with one in still or the new 2017 as geometry is same and look on frame for size sticker and try it out. If 56 is a medium though, 900 quid for the Equilibrium 20 is a bargain



In the days when frames were in imperial sizes I used to go on seat tube, 21 or 21.5 inches, when we went metric and sloping top tubes a mate who runs a lbs pointed me at top tubes, basically if the top tube is between 53.5 and 54cm the frame will fit me, usually a 52cm seat tube


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

Yeah, I was thinking the 30mm seat tube would possibly mean a more sloping top tube than the day one disc I already have thus meaning the join and resulting length above the join would make it a shorter seat tube. The day one suits me and I don't seem to get any aches or pains and the reach is ok, not over stretched. Most I move is shifting my bum backwards to relieve a bit of aching after an hour or so but it seems a good fit and a pleasure to ride. If a dealer had both in I would go try both frame sizes but even the 2017 stock is just arriving and most is on order. Thanks for replying and the advice


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2016)

Why not phone Freeborn in the morning and have a chat?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Why not phone Freeborn in the morning and have a chat?



Bit busy tomorrow with my little lad so dropped a mail before i forget and if i dont hear anything i will call monday morning as i also need to sell the whyte first


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2016)

Ok


----------



## boydj (28 Oct 2016)

The horizontal top tube measurement is the most important. Seat tube sizes can vary a lot, depending on the slope of the top tube.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Oct 2016)

Freeborn sent all the data through and confirmed a medium is closest to my current day one disc. They have no 2016 models left in medium but offered the new 2017 equilibrium 20 for 1300 quid. Only difference i can see is its blue rather than red and this year gets full hydraulic brakes. Fulcrum sport wheels which i read are an issue on the datum


----------

